# 2001 Coolant Bleeder



## rrosen (Oct 12, 2004)

I am going crazy trying to find the coolant bleeder screw on a 2001 Maxima GLE. I have both the factory service manual and a Haynes manual. Each points to a different place. But in neither case, is there anything that looks like it. 

Where the shop manual says it is, I've got two sensors in the metal pipe. Where the Haynes manual says it is, I see nothing.

Does anyone have a real picture of where it is or can guide me to the right point?


----------



## rrosen (Oct 12, 2004)

*Still looking for coolant bleeder valve*

Anyone able to provide some guidance on where the bleeder valve for the coolant is on a 2001 Maxima GLE. Nothing appears to be where the shop manual or a Hayes manual says it is.


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

What are you asking for exactly? What do you consider a coolant bleeder?


----------



## rrosen (Oct 12, 2004)

*Coolant air bleeder*

What I'm referring to is the air bleeder valve you are supposed to open when you refill the cooling system.


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

OHHHH...they are refering to the radiator cap. Taht is what I did.


----------



## rrosen (Oct 12, 2004)

LatinMax said:


> OHHHH...they are refering to the radiator cap. Taht is what I did.


Well that's what I did too but clearly that isn't what they are pointing to in the service manual. Hence my dilemma.


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

any luck yet.


----------



## rrosen (Oct 12, 2004)

*Coolant bleeder*

Nope, haven't found anything. But car runs fine temperature wise so maybe they eliminated it and the documentation is behind the times.


----------

